# Anyone watching Harpers Island ?



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone else is watching this ?  I'm hooked...although I have no clue as to who the killer is ?!!

N xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Love it, i sit watching with my hand over my eyes


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

It's great - can't wait for the next installment!  I've no idea who either!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Certainly confusing me !!  Although must say, considering it's only a small island and so many people getting killed it amazes me that it takes several days for them to realise someones missing !! 

Glad I'm not the only one who's enjoying it...keep being tempted to search for spoilers but then again, don't wanna ruin it ! 

N xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I've not seen this. What channel is it on? What it is about - without sounding blond


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

BBC 3 sundays nights, double bill


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Here you go Tina...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00mp3vd

http://www.tv.com/harpers-island/show/75276/summary.html

N xx

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks for the links Minxy


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonder who will get it tonight!?!  

Who was that man at the end of last week  

Can't wait!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm behind as i sky+ the repeat on a sat night


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

yeah I've got it sky+ so will watch tomorrow probably (as Waking The Dead tonight!)

I was wondering who that guy was too...he looked like his face was deformed or burnt


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I watched it last night   scared the hell out of me    Was proper edge of the seat stuff, can't wait till next week!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

♥Jovigirl♥ said:


> I watched it last night  scared the hell out of me  Was proper edge of the seat stuff, can't wait till next week!


Don't tell me


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

I shouldn't watch things like it really, I live on my own and am a right chicken


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I finally caught up yesterday.....what was that going on at the end with Henry ?

Don't want to spoil it for anyone else in case they've not seen it but completely confused now....apparently you don't find out until the last episode so a few more to go yet....

N x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Help,

Ive been behind watching these as it clashed with something else so have been taping on a sat night. Came to watch an epsiode tonight (ep 11) and i also have on there an uncut episode. Is this the last one?

I know i had 3 episodes left, but was expecting to see 11 & 12 on there, but dont want to watch the uncut episode if it will spoil the others for me

Can anyone help?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Dakota,

The week they showed episode 11 they only showed one and then the uncut program afterwards ..... the final two episodes were this week.  I've not seen the uncut thing - think it's about how show was made etc so shouldn't spoil it if it was the one they screened after episode 11.

I watched the final two on Sunday - had set Sky+ but just couldn't wait no longer to find out    Brilliant, have really enjoyed it - though it did scare me witless a few times    I'm such a wuss, got up to check the doors were locked half way thru Sundays


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I watched the last 2 last night as I'd sky+'d .....was really good !!  I watched the show afterwards as well about how the actors didn't know what was happening or who was getting killed off until the last minute as script writers/directors kept them guessing and all kept secret !

A scary "who dunnit" 

N xx


----------

